
The Healthiest, Anti-Cancer Foods: G-Bombs (2017) - davidjnelson
https://www.drfuhrman.com/elearning/eat-to-live-blog/62/the-healthiest-anti-cancer-foods-g-bombs
======
aszantu
Vegs and fruit make me depressed and paranoid. It's really bad. Anti-nutrients
may be actually causing cancer. Overdosing on these fruits and vegs might be
bad as well

